# Deceiver



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 4, 2022)

This is a hand built custom bicycle I built in 2007 call Deceiver. Every piece of this bike was custom built except for the tires and chains. I’ve been restoring balloon tire bicycles since 1992


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2022)

What a knockout! 😍


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 4, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> What a knockout! 😍



👊🏼


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 4, 2022)

Wonder how that would do riding up Mt Washington ?


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 4, 2022)

that is very nice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2022)

Let’s see some of the ballooners


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Let’s see some of the ballooners











						Restored balloon tire bikes | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I’ve been restoring metal antiques specializing in balloon tire bicycles for 30 years. Here is a small sample of some of the bikes I’ve done




					thecabe.com


----------



## kostnerave (Apr 5, 2022)

The fit, finish and detail on this machine is unreal. I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## kreika (Apr 5, 2022)

I thought at first you might have uploaded the wrong pics. Thought it was a motorcycle. “Deceiver” is the perfect name. Nice work sir!


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 5, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Let’s see some of the ballooners



There in the balloon tire thread


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 5, 2022)

kreika said:


> I thought at first you might have uploaded the wrong pics. Thought it was a motorcycle. “Deceiver” is the perfect name. Nice work sir!



I took it to a lot of motorcycle shows and fooled a lot of people 😂


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 5, 2022)

kostnerave said:


> The fit, finish and detail on this machine are unreal. I can't stop looking at it!



It looks better in person 👊🏻


----------



## Rusthound (Apr 5, 2022)

Nice Job.  Ton of hours I bet


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 5, 2022)

Rusthound said:


> Nice Job.  Ton of hours I bet



1 year to build it


----------



## Gully (Apr 5, 2022)

Yep a deceiver for sure!!  The craftmanship is over the top!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 5, 2022)

Gully said:


> Yep a deceiver for sure!!  The craftmanship is over the top!  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Iverman (Apr 9, 2022)

Beautiful work!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 9, 2022)

Nostalgiariders said:


> View attachment 1601179
> This is a hand built custom bicycle I built in 2007 call Deceiver. Every piece of this bike was custom built except for the tires and chains. I’ve been restoring balloon tire bicycles since 1992
> 
> View attachment 1601180
> ...



😎 😎 😎 😎 😎 😎


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 9, 2022)

Nostalgiariders said:


> 1 year to build it



She's a BEAUTY... Thanks for sharing... RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## Nashman (Apr 9, 2022)

Amazing. WOW....


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 9, 2022)

Mind Blower!


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 9, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> Mind Blower!



There is approximately 120 hand made pieces on this bike. It took me 1 year to build it. Hope everything is good for you 👊🏻


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 9, 2022)

Nostalgiariders said:


> There is approximately 120 hand made pieces on this bike. It took me 1 year to build it. Hope everything is good for you 👊🏻



Iv'e seen a lot of Custom built bikes in my day, and this has to be one of the nicest EVER....


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 9, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Iv'e seen a lot of Custom built bikes in my day, and this has to be one of the nicest EVER....



Thanks. I would agree with that 😂


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 9, 2022)

Stands alone in detail  and assembly


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 9, 2022)

bikebozo said:


> Stands alone in detail  and assembly



👊🏻


----------



## Jon Olson (Apr 12, 2022)

Just over the top, nothing to compare the “Deceiver” to! I just can’t stop looking at it. 
Thanks for sharing,
Jon


----------



## Nostalgiariders (Apr 12, 2022)

Jon Olson said:


> Just over the top, nothing to compare the “Deceiver” to! I just can’t stop looking at it.
> Thanks for sharing,
> Jon



It’s just my way of expressing art through a bicycle 👊🏻


----------

